# Melitta Caffeo Barista TS Error 8



## Ne1lc (May 26, 2021)

Hi All,

My Machine makes a clicking sound with the brewing unit when I try to make a coffee. the little contraption that presses the ground coffee into place seems to make small jerking actions instead of a smooth move into place. This then goes back to a blank screen asking me to continue the action to make my coffee which I do and then the cycle repeats itself where it grinds coffee, makes clicking noises and no coffee is produced.

Has any one else has this issue and resolved it. I could buy a new brewing unit but that may not work.

I get an system error 8 but not always

Things I have tried:



reset to factory settings


cleaned the brewing unit thoroughly


clean the coffee machine


checked for any bean that may be stuck in the mechanism


thanks

N


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

can you rotate the brewing unit by hand to check its action...plus lubrication as the sliding points might help


----------



## Ne1lc (May 26, 2021)

I have a Mellita TS Barista machine and the brewing unit seems to click constantly when the machine is turned on and then eventually shuts its self off. It almost like the brewing unit is not connecting to the unit. Has anyone had a similar problem, I have tried factory reset, clean, descale etc .Sometime an error message pops up if i do it many times saying E8

N


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw you posted the same thing last May, so I merged your separate post today with the existing topic, so people can see the history.

*During the last 5 months did the machine start working OK and has it started giving trouble again?*

Could be something broken in the brewing unit, or possibly in the gears that drive the splined shaft which engages with the brewing unit.


----------

